# Ask about Anabolic Matrix Rx



## The_Yellow_Boy (Jun 20, 2006)

I am 22 years old. I have been weight training for 2 years. I am 150 lbs with 9% of body fat.

I want to get more result of my weight training, so I want to try testosterone booster. But I don't want to use any prohormones or steroids.
I haven't taken any testosterone boosters. My current supplements are whey protein, creatine, glutamine, weight gainers, amino acids and multivitamins.

Can I take Anabolic Matrix Rx? Is it safe?
I read the ingredients in the new formula of Anabolic Matrix Rx, they contains 25 mg of DHEA per tablet. Is DHEA considered as prohormone? Is there any side effects?

I heard that DHEA supplementation can suppress natural testosterone and DHEA production in the body. Is that right?
I also heard that DHEA supplementation in young men doesn't affect the testosterone in the body because DHEA production in the body is still high.
Is DHEA supplementation safe and useful for a young man who is 22 years old like me?

How should I take Anabolic Matrix Rx to get best result without any side effects for a 22 years old man? 
1 tablet two or three times daily continuously for 6 weeks and then 2 weeks off as directed on the label of Anabolic Matrix Rx
or
1 tablet two ot three times daily for 5 days on and 2 days off? or Something else?

Should I take the tablet on an empty stomach or with meal?
Is 1 tablet two times daily enough for me (I am just 150 lbs with 9% of bodyfat)?

I am sorry if there is too many questions I ask.
Any suggestion would be appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 22, 2006)

at 22, just eat more and train... you should be fine.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 24, 2006)

lucifuge said:
			
		

> at 22, just eat more and train... you should be fine.



I hate how people always say, don't bother with supplements unless you are old, you might as well wave steroids in our faces and say, Do as we say, not as we do.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2006)

The_Yellow_Boy said:
			
		

> I am 22 years old. I have been weight training for 2 years. I am 150 lbs with 9% of body fat.
> 
> I want to get more result of my weight training, so I want to try testosterone booster. But I don't want to use any prohormones or steroids.
> I haven't taken any testosterone boosters. My current supplements are whey protein, creatine, glutamine, weight gainers, amino acids and multivitamins.
> ...



DHEA is an androgen, and is two steps away from testosterone, it can convert into Androstenedione and Androstenediol, as well as estrogen.

I added DHEA to AMRx because I had personally been using it as a supplement and found it to be beneficial, and know of several other "athletes" that feel the same. You will find positive and negative research on DHEA.

25-75mg of DHEA is a low amount and I believe safe. Obviously it has more effect on individuals that are older, but the same is true for any natural testosterone booster supplement. 

My suggestion would be to try a bottle using 1-2 tablets per day taken with food and see if you benefit from it. http://ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.php


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 25, 2006)

How do you know if it is converting to estrogen?


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 25, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> I hate how people always say, don't bother with supplements unless you are old, you might as well wave steroids in our faces and say, Do as we say, not as we do.



Yeah, I hate that too... good thing that's not what I said.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, why do you say "at 22, don't bother"

May I ask for some reasoning?


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 25, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> Well, why do you say "at 22, don't bother"
> 
> May I ask for some reasoning?


Tecnically, I didn't say don't bother, I just said that eating more and training should work fine. I just don't think a test booster would be needed at 22. If you want to try one, by all means, go ahead


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 25, 2006)

Eat more fatty foods? Eat more in general? Cuz I apologize for being abbrasive but, I'm 19 and I'm using a test booster. Now I feel like I've wasted $240 as I am on my third bottle. I am using Axis HT along with the elite mass stack from BSN. The reason I figure it's working is because I am seeing gains, but I am using the full stack so it could ultimately be having NO effect on me whatsoever and I'm wasting my flipping money. But as always, as we young people do, I see my friends taking supplements, having gains (even though they use ph's and ps's at age 19) and I just don't think doing it naturally will allow me to keep up with them, I am already behind. I know I shouldn't worry about them, but it is nice when you can at be somewhat in their range and not feel like a weakling.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 25, 2006)

First off, comparing yourself to your friends as far as weight training goes is ridiculous, even if they weren't using steroids or prohormones. You're weight training for yourself right? Why should you care about the progress they make? It's about your own progress.

At 19, I don't believe a test booster would be extremely beneficial. When it comes to eating more, you have to make sure the calories you take in are more than what you require to maintain if you want to gain weight, and be consistent with both your diet and training.


----------

